# Word/Excel Disable Save/Print in File



## eosdc (Jul 23, 2008)

I have some WORD and Excel documents to share with others. However, they are confidential documents.
They need to look at those documents, but they shouldn't change or save it or even print it.

I tried to create Macro using DBA as below.

CommandBars("File").Controls("Save").Enabled = False

But it only worked on my computer. When others open on their computer, it doesn't work.

Could anyone let me know how to do it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## David M58 (May 20, 2008)

I do not believe that macros are an effective method of protecting documents, because if macros are disabled in Word or Excel, the code will not run.

If you wish to place editing and printing restrictions on your documents, you should consider converting them to PDF files.


----------

